# Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.



## seemygun-kid (29. Mai 2008)

*Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.*

test


_SSAedit: Titel präzisiert_
_Rabowke: korrigiert. Jetzt passt es!_
_Jimini: pew pew pew_
_Achzo: edit hinzugefügt_
_SSA: yay_
bieredit
_bsedit_
_jim jim jim: nom nom nom_
bieredit damit das mal klar ist!
_Walter Ulbsericht: So und nicht anders!_

_edit skicu: Der Thread hat, anders als angezeigt, 4 Seiten! Einfach die Seitenzahl in der URL verändern._
bieredit: Na und?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				seemygun-kid am 29.05.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> test



oh noes itz teh test! lik mai butt!

MfG Jimini

P.S.: nom nom nom.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> seemygun-kid am 29.05.2008 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 :-o


----------



## HanFred (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*

ihr macht mir Angst...


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				bumi am 29.05.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr macht mir Angst...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 :-o


----------



## Gunter (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> oh noes itz teh test! lik mai butt!
> 
> *MfG Jimini*
> 
> P.S.: nom nom nom.


hauptsache immer die etiquette wahren, wat?


----------



## klausbyte (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*

Ich hass Katzenbilder


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				klausbyte am 29.05.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hass Katzenbilder



naja, manche pussies sind doch süß... so feucht... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				klausbyte am 29.05.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hass Katzenbilder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skicu (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy03 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*

wh00t :o


----------



## Solon25 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freak (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*

Alles geht kaputt gerade.


----------



## Achzo (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				klausbyte am 29.05.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hass Katzenbilder




Böser Klaus, um nicht zu sagen: Sehr böser Klaus! Katzen rocken!


----------



## HanFred (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				klausbyte am 29.05.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hass Katzenbilder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				klausbyte am 29.05.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hass Katzenbilder


Damit wäre schon mal eins klar: Das Ding auf deinem Avatar ist keine Katze. Aber was ist es? 

SSA


----------



## HanFred (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 29.05.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 29.05.2008 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein angorakaninchen.

das erste hier: http://home.pacbell.net/bettychu/2003allbreedbisris/BIS.html


----------



## klausbyte (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: test*



			
				HanFred am 29.05.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 29.05.2008 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verissa


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

klausbyte, ich liebe dich!  

SSA


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juni 2008)

*Das "Ich liebe bsekranker"-Posting*

&nbsp


----------



## Roy03 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte, ich liebe dich!
> 
> SSA


Ich dachte du liebst mich :o  Gehst mir wohl fremd du Schüft


----------



## bumi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Roy03 am 06.06.2008 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würd au fremdgehen wenn ich ein *Schüft* wär


----------



## klausbyte (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte, ich liebe dich!
> 
> SSA


Ich dich auch!
Tut mir leid, dass ich erst so späte antworte. Habe zur Zeit recht viel Verkehr.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Roy03 am 06.06.2008 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liebst du kb etwa nicht?! :o  



			
				klausbyte am 06.06.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zur Zeit recht viel Verkehr.


[ ] Strassen... 
[ ] Geschäfts... 
[ ] Geschlechts... 

SSA


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 06.06.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube so langsam weiß wirklich jeder, dass du ne Freundin hast *g*
> Ich gönns dir ja, aber musst du damit so hausieren gehen? *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini


WAS? KayBie hat eine Freundin? Muss echt an mir vorbei gegangen sein.
Früher, ja früher hätte KayBie noch einen epischen Thread erstellt, mit Fotos seiner Freundin inkl. Abstimmungspoll für einzelne Körperregionen, sprich Gesicht, Brüste, Hände, Füße [...]

 

KayBie ... was issn los mit dir? Soviel "Verkehr" hat doch kein normaler Mensch?!
Oder musst du das jetzt alles nachholen, was du in den letzten 18 Jahren _versäumt_ hast? *fiesgrins*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 06.06.2008 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, zaus hat doch ne Freundin! Wie kann das sein, dass du das noch nicht weißt? *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Ihr seid doch alle bA!scheuert.

Regards, eX!


----------



## klausbyte (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Einen epischen Thread gibt es nächste Woche. Aber mit anderem Thema.


@ Rabauke: Ja, ist manchmal schon arg! Aber ich kanns nicht ändern ..


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Rabowke am 06.06.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS? KayBie hat eine Freundin? Muss echt an mir vorbei gegangen sein.
> Früher, ja früher hätte KayBie noch einen epischen Thread erstellt, mit Fotos seiner Freundin inkl. Abstimmungspoll für einzelne Körperregionen, sprich Gesicht, Brüste, Hände, Füße [...]


Da gabs doch auch einen, der immer rumposaunt hat wie gross die Brüste seiner Freundin sind ... mir fällt bloss nicht mehr ein wer das war. *überleg* 

SSA


----------



## bierchen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.06.2008 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Heini hieß "fuse".


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bierchen am 06.06.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Heini hieß "fuse".


Gibt es den nicht mehr? :-o

@Topic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Solon25 am 06.06.2008 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 06.06.2008 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunter (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bsekranker am 06.06.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub nicht an frauen.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Gunter am 06.06.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub nicht an frauen.


Warum auch... die glauben auch nicht an uns.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Da der Titel geändert wurde ein neues

@Topic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olstyle (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Solon25 am 06.06.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @Topic


Topic? 

Weiter diskutieren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				olstyle am 06.06.2008 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter diskutieren...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bierchen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine Grillwürste stinken!*



			
				McDrake am 06.06.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 06.06.2008 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Mal wieder einer der Threads, die jemand "versehentlich" ins G&W verschieben sollte, um den Ruf des STF zu bestätigen.

Vorher aber noch ein paar pr0n-Links reineditieren!


----------



## _Slayer_ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Wasdalos !!


----------



## BlackDead (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

OMG so sieht es im STF aus.   
Erinnert mich irgendwie an 4c nur mit weniger nackter Haut. 
Ich wusste aber schon immer das unsere Sternies nicht ganz normal sind.


----------



## bsekranker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Ich liebe es, wenn man meinen geistigen Dünnschiss wörtlich nimmt.


----------



## Gunter (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe es, wenn man meinen geistigen Dünnschiss wörtlich nimmt.


ich gebs zu, ich wars! mit meinem zweitnick, der CO-status hat.


----------



## bsekranker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Gunter am 07.06.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klausbyte?

Verdammt, der ist SCO. 

*überleg*


----------



## Gunter (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 07.06.2008 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


war das jetz so offensichtlich? :-o


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				BlackDead am 06.06.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG so sieht es im STF aus.
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an 4c nur mit weniger nackter Haut.
> Ich wusste aber schon immer das unsere Sternies nicht ganz normal sind.


Bitte?


----------



## bsekranker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 06.06.2008 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit er das lesen kann, musst du den Thread schon zurückverschieben.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 07.06.2008 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alter ... habt ihr zuviel langeweile?


----------



## bsekranker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2008 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja.

Muss Autoball-EM schauen. Wollte eigentlich Mathe lernen, aber mein österreichischer Mitbewohner hat sich bei mir einquartiert, weil er keinen Fernseher aber dafür Langeweile hat.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2008 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter ... habt ihr zuviel langeweile?


In diesem Thread muss man eben auf Zack sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> aber mein österreichischer Mitbewohner hat sich bei mir einquartiert, weil er keinen Fernseher aber dafür Langeweile hat.


"Die Geschichte wiederholt sich!"

_Ho ho ho_ ... ja sonderlich gut war der nicht, ich weiß!


----------



## bsekranker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als der Pro7-Moderator vorher meinte "Der Österreicher geht zum Lachen ja bekanntlich in den Keller", hab ich aus Rache laut gelacht.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Als der Pro7-Moderator vorher meinte "Der Österreicher geht zum Lachen ja bekanntlich in den Keller", hab ich aus Rache laut gelacht.


Der ist aber echt fies :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bierchen am 06.06.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab eigentlich Rabowke gemeint.  

SSA


----------



## olstyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				bsekranker am 07.06.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe es, wenn man meinen geistigen Dünnschiss wörtlich nimmt.


Die Links fehlen  .


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.*



			
				seemygun-kid am 29.05.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> test
> 
> 
> _SSAedit: Titel präzisiert_
> ...


"Ihr könnt den geänderten Titel doch gar nicht ertragen!!


----------



## klausbyte (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.*

Den alten Titel fand ich besser


----------



## skicu (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uenger (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

irgendwie versteh ich den thread nich so wirklich... vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen das ich einfach zu müde bin und nicht überlegen will


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

he he, kleiner Fehler im System? Ist da ein Sternchen only Thread ins Forum gerutscht?
Hier tun sich ja Abgründe auf.


----------



## olstyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> he he, kleiner Fehler im System? Ist da ein Sternchen only Thread ins Forum gerutscht?


Siehe post von BSE: reine Absicht  


> Hier tun sich ja Abgründe auf.


Das ist doch nur das was ihr sehen dürft...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt!


----------



## olstyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcflatron (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.06.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt! Hier wird nicht gespamt!



**wow** eine kopiermaschine^^

PS: ich versteh den Sinn in dem Fred nicht, aber ist trotzdem amüsant


----------



## BlackDead (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 06.06.2008 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war doch nur ein kleiner Scherz. 
  Ich habe euch doch alle von Herzen gern.


----------



## rengaru (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Und solche Leute wollen uns normalen Usern vorschreiben im GMZ zu "spammen"?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				rengaru am 07.06.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Und solche Leute wollen uns normalen Usern vorschreiben im GMZ zu "spammen"?



Ist ja normal nur ein interner Thread. Keine Ahnung, wer den jetzt ins öffentliche Forum verschoben hat, aber da seht ihr mal, dass wir auch nur Menschen sind


----------



## XIII13 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.06.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 07.06.2008 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das sollen wir wegen gerade diesem Threat glauben


----------



## Gunter (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

die ganzen spammer hier sollen sich alle mal als verwarnt betrachten.


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Gunter am 07.06.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> die ganzen spammer hier sollen sich alle mal als verwarnt betrachten.



Das wäre nicht schlecht, in komplett führungsloses PCG Forum.
Anarchie......äh, nein, lieber doch nicht.


----------



## Succer (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Lol, dachte erst ich wär im STF gelandet.... naja schade... 

Könnt ihr aber öfters mal machen, so "zufällig" nen Thread verschieben....


----------



## BlackDead (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				XIII13 am 07.06.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 07.06.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube im Pr0n Bereich von Sternenträger Forum geht es noch viel schlimmer zu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Gunter am 07.06.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> die ganzen spammer hier sollen sich alle mal als verwarnt betrachten.



Ja    Ich wollte schon immer mal im Beobachtungsthread landen und mit dem Pöbel auf einer Stufe stehen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: test*

:-o


----------



## Gunter (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.06.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 07.06.2008 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht weißt du es nicht, aber es gibt auch einen beobachtungsthread für sternies, welche sich entsprechend benehmen, und welche negativ auffallen. mehr will ich gar nicht dazu sagen, aber du solltest ein bisschen aufpassen in zukunft - ich meins nur gut mit dir.

edit:
hoppla, dieses posting wollt ich eigentlich als klausbyte verfassen. naja, passiert.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

gaga


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Gunter am 07.06.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht weißt du es nicht, aber es gibt auch einen beobachtungsthread für sternies, welche sich entsprechend benehmen, und welche negativ auffallen. mehr will ich gar nicht dazu sagen, aber du solltest ein bisschen aufpassen in zukunft - ich meins nur gut mit dir.



Ist ja nur logisch, in einem perfekten Überwachungssystem müssen ja auch die Kontrolleure kontrolliert werden.


----------



## bumi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				BlackDead am 07.06.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube im Pr0n Bereich von Sternenträger Forum geht es noch viel schlimmer zu.


Wieso? da erzählen wir uns doch nur von unseren Erlebnissen miteinander und beschliessen die Pläne für die kommenden Wochen und Monate - welcher CC mit welchem CO mal darf und so... jaja, so entsteht bei uns die Hierarchie!


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Wußtet ihr eigentlich, dass die Schlümpfe dieses Jahr 50jähriges Jubiläum hatten?  50 Jahre lang blau - wer schafft das sonst schon


----------



## eXitus64 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

hmmm müsste solch ein extrem sinnloser thread nicht geschlossen werden, immerhin seid ihr ja sonst auch so konsequent im umgang beim schließen von threads.......

also schließen oder verschieben


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				eXitus64 am 07.06.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm müsste solch ein extrem sinnloser thread nicht geschlossen werden, immerhin seid ihr ja sonst auch so konsequent im umgang beim schließen von threads.......
> 
> also schließen oder verschieben


Verschieben, dann bin ich mal im STF......... wenn auch nur als einer von vielen Sinnlosen Postern......

Aber ich finde das hier herrlich, solltet einmal im Monat wahrlos einen Thread der Allgemeinheit "schenken".

Edit1: Hauptsache, ein Thread mit so vielen Posts ohne Herbboy^^
Edit2: Fuse ist total weit vom Sternenträgerforum entfernt, aber seine Freundín ist tief drinnen. Unfair ist die Welt.


----------



## bumi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				eXitus64 am 07.06.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm müsste solch ein extrem sinnloser thread nicht geschlossen werden, immerhin seid ihr ja sonst auch so konsequent im umgang beim schließen von threads.......
> 
> also schließen oder verschieben


ööhmm... nein.... wir sind doch nicht so verrückt und schliessen unsere eigenen Threads! Also soweit kommts noch...


----------



## Harlekin (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gut. Eigentlich ja nich, aber ich wollte auch mal was posten.


----------



## BlackDead (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

Bilder Spam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: das ist ein kittler


----------



## HanFred (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bierchen (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 07.06.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit2: Fuse ist total weit vom Sternenträgerforum entfernt, aber seine Freundín ist tief drinnen.


Bleibt die Frage, wie tief er in der Freundin drinnen ist.  :-o


----------



## HanFred (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackDead (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XIII13 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Wir lieben klausbyte"-Thread*

In so nem schönen Katzenthread, da muss auch ein Schaf dazu!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit] Nun ist die Seitenanzeige zum Anklickern irgendwie kaputt, hier ist Seite 4 und laut Anzeige ist es #3 :-o


----------



## skicu (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.*

So, Schluss mal hier mit dem Nichtsternspam. 

edit: Toll. der thread ist kaputt. man kann nicht auf seite 4 navigieren.
wer wars? wer hats kaputt gemacht? na?


----------



## klausbyte (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.*



			
				skicu am 07.06.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Schluss mal hier mit dem Nichtsternspam.


Wer verschiebt den Thread immer wieder ins offene? 
So witzig ist das ja nun au nicht!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.*

Ich möchte betonen, dass dieser Thread absolut repräsentativ für die Zustände im STF ist. 

SSA


----------



## bsekranker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Titel zu ändern.*



			
				skicu am 07.06.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Schluss mal hier mit dem Nichtsternspam.


Genau. Am besten löscht man alle Nichtsternpostings. Die sind nämlich total unlustig und versauen den schönen Thread hier.


----------

